# I Do Not Like May



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I DREAD MAY EVERY YEAR. THREE YEARS AGO THIS MONTH MY HONEY HAD A MAST CELL TUMOR REMOVED FROM HER LEFT YEAR LEG. 

FOUR YEARS AGO TODAY, MAY 25, MY KAYCEE GIRL 8 YRS. 9 MONMTHS, DIED AS I HELD HER IN THE ICE AT MY VETS, JUST 48 HOURS AFTER FINDING OUT SHE HAD A LARGE TUMOR 9WAS SURPISED SHE MADE IT THRU SURGERY.0 SHE WAS 8 YRS. 9 MONTHS.

FIVE YEARS AGO THIS MONTH, BACK ON THE 15TH, MY 12 YR. 3 MONTH OLD BUCK DIED AS I HELD HIM ON THE FLOOR IN HIS ROOM--HEART. SO YOU CAN SEE, I DRED MAY. I WORRY ABOUT MY HONEY MORE IN THE MONTHOF MAY THAN ANY OTHER TIME OF THE YEAR.

SOME PICTURES OF MY SWEET, PALS AT THE bRIDGE iF THEY ALL SOME OUT, ONE IS OF KAYCEE ON THE END OF THE SOFA, LOOKING AT ME WITH HER BEAUTIFULF EYES, ANOTHER OF HER LAYING ON HER BROTHER hUNTER'S GRAVE--SHE DID THIS EVEN YEARS AFTER HE HAD DIED--AND ONE OF HER AND hONEY ON THE SOFA AFTER KACE HAD HAD A BATH.

AND TWO OF MY FAVORITE PUPPY PICTURES. SHE WAS A "CHICKEN DOG" AND WOULD ALWAYS STICK CLOSE, HIDE BEHIND ME AT THE VETS , ETC, AND WHEN WALKING SHE WAS AT MY SIDE, NEVER AHEAD. SHE NEVER CHASED SQUIRRELS OR CATS, ETC. HUNTER, HER LITTLEMATE WAS BOLD AND BRAVE, CURIOUS, ETC, BUT HE LET HER TORMENT HIM AND NEVER DID A THING TO HER--AND HE ALSO LET HONEY TOMRMENT HIM WHEN WE GOT HER WHEN SHE WAS A YEAR AND HE WAS 3

ONE OF THE PICTURES OF OF kAYcEE CHEWING ON HUNTER';S NOSE, AND THE OTHER IS OF HER CHEWING ON HIS EAR WHILE BUCK WATCHES. THE EXPRESSION ON HUNTER'S FACE ALWAYS MAKES ME LAUGH.

AND A COUPLE OF MY OLD RED MAN,K BIG BOO AS HUBBY CALLED BUCK. THEY ARE ALL MISSED SO MUCH...AND LOVED AS MUCH TODAY AS THE THEY THEY LEFT ME (HUNTER HAS BEEN GONE FOR 9 YEARS COME oCT. oNLY 4 WHEN pROhEART6 KILLED HIM)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry May is such a sad month for you, I hope you can enjoy the special times and wonderful memories instead of the sadness.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

May was always my favorite month of the year. My Honey passed at 5 years 29 days on April 28th. I did not enjoy May this year.

I love your pictures !


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Pics are great! Beautiful babies !!!


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and I hope you feel better really soon! I'm going to be dreading August as it will be the 1st year of my Kula's passing.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry this month has been so tragic for you and your goldens. I don't blame you for feeling this way with so many losses. Your goldens are all beautiful, but the one of Kaycee lying on Hunter's grave is so sad! Praying for you that May doesn't ever bring any more tragic things for you!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That's so sad how May brings so much sadness for you  I hope that your special memories of your goldens help you to overcome this.

Such beautiful pics, you have had some gorgeous goldens over the years!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry May is such a hard month for you. May is also a hard month for me. Carmella died on May 30th, and it was kind of an ugly death so it's always hard for us to think about it.

I hope you can find peace on these hard days. All of your dogs were beautiful. Try to remember the good days you had with your pups, and don't dwell on the loss of them.  Hugs to you!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My heart girl Deardra passed away 12yrs ago today  May 25, 2000.

Beautiful pictures you posted.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I do not like May either and it used to be my favorite month. I lost my Buddy in May. I am sorry you had so many bad things happened in this month.
Those photos you posted are so beautiful.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I love May, my dad's birthday is the 31st and I miss him dearly. Our snowball tree blooms every year on his birthday and I so look forward to seeing that. Although, memories can be painful I choose to look at the great ones that keep him/them alive in my heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3 Goldens*

3Goldens

I am so very, very, sorry that May is such a sad month for you!!


----------

